

Ask HN: Have PG's comments ever been downmodded to negative? - marcamillion

In my year and a half being here, I can never recall seeing that.<p>If not, why not? Fear ? Reverence? Love ?<p>If so, pics or it didn't happen ;)
======
there
[http://searchyc.com/user/pg?only=comments&sort=by_points...](http://searchyc.com/user/pg?only=comments&sort=by_points_r)

------
devinj
It's not uncommon, I've seen it more than once. Usually he gets upvoted back
into the black though.

